# Fish Tank Related



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to start an Aquarium. We just got a free fish tank and pump from my family friends. The glass is a bit cracked? How do I fix this? I think it'll leak if we put more water inside(Full). But right now with a little bit of water its not leaking. Also what do you reccomend I put inside? I want some turtles. Is there any fishes that dont get along with turtles? What kind of turtles do you reccomend in a big fish tank? Also what kind of fish do you reccomend. ALso how do i set it up? Do i use regular water for turtles? THANK U

modern rugs


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

gavinol said:


> I'm going to start an Aquarium. We just got a free fish tank and pump from my family friends. The glass is a bit cracked? How do I fix this? I think it'll leak if we put more water inside(Full). But right now with a little bit of water its not leaking. Also what do you reccomend I put inside? I want some turtles. Is there any fishes that dont get along with turtles? What kind of turtles do you reccomend in a big fish tank? Also what kind of fish do you reccomend. ALso how do i set it up? Do i use regular water for turtles? THANK U


 Depending on how bad the glass is "cracked?" i probably wouldnt put water in it even filling it past way. Turtles and fish generally dont mix as the turtles will eat them. Some common tutles are red eared sliders and they will need a larger tank like a 75g as they can get around a foot long. For turltes you use the same conditioned tap water as for fish. You will wat some good filter like a cannister. Filters other then a cannister may be hard to setup on a tank thats only partially filled with water


----------

